

How “minimum” is “viable?” - tadmilbourn
https://medium.com/@tadmilbourn/how-minimum-is-viable-178753102f6d

======
tadmilbourn
There's been some backlash against Lean Startup and Minimum Viable Products as
of late. The implication is that it forces you to release crappy products. In
the post I outline how we apply MVP thinking to our product development
process. It's by no means as "minimum" as possible, but it's working for us.

I'd love to know how other teams apply this thinking (or not) in their
development process?

